# Magic



## snowcowboy (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi. 
Any one know anything about a Magic liquid for walks that wiil prevent snow biuld up, up to 3" and lasts for a week. Is this true? What's it called and where can I get some?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

snowcowboy;822518 said:


> Hi.
> Any one know anything about a Magic liquid for walks that wiil prevent snow biuld up, up to 3" and lasts for a week. Is this true? What's it called and where can I get some?


Yes. Magic -0 (minus zero). Try your local Magic Salt distributor. He stocks it to spray salt piles.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mick;822538 said:


> Yes. Magic -0 (minus zero). Try your local Magic Salt distributor. He stocks it to spray salt piles.


Mick, do use Magic? Where do you get it?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

2COR517;822622 said:


> Mick, do use Magic? Where do you get it?


Yes, I make my own Magic Salt. If you're interested in Magic -0, there's a distributor in Scarbourough.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I have not yet used the -0 liquid, but have had great experiences with their bagged product on walks and residentials. Even after using the Magic Salt, the residue seemed to "burn off" an inch or 2 of new snowfall, days after the last application (providing there was no rain in between). Thinking of using the liquid as a pretreatment for a new zero tolerance account.


----------



## Sun's best (Oct 9, 2009)

WE have been using Magic salt for years ..I work for a casino in CT,And we presalt the roads and what it does ,Its doesn't let compaction happen at all ...It does melt up to 2"...Depending on how fast the snow comes down ...we buy rock salt and spray the stuff on our self's works great though...


----------



## snowcowboy (Oct 8, 2009)

*Can we talk Price*



linycctitan;822645 said:


> I have not yet used the -0 liquid, but have had great experiences with their bagged product on walks and residentials. Even after using the Magic Salt, the residue seemed to "burn off" an inch or 2 of new snowfall, days after the last application (providing there was no rain in between). Thinking of using the liquid as a pretreatment for a new zero tolerance account.


Or is that against the rules. I use about 500 to 600 40lb bags of salt a year. How much does Magic ice cost. We currently use Blizzard Wizzard and that works OK. we have a lot of walks and a parking garage to do with bag salt. so I'm tying to find a good product at a good price.ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, I've used Magic, so it wasn't like I was bad mouthing a product I've never used, so why was my post deleted?

All I was saying is that what he was told was just as far-fetched as me selling the Brooklyn Bridge?


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

so is the magic worth the price, or would you just go with 32% cal


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

snowcowboy;822671 said:


> Or is that against the rules. I use about 500 to 600 40lb bags of salt a year. How much does Magic ice cost. We currently use Blizzard Wizzard and that works OK. we have a lot of walks and a parking garage to do with bag salt. so I'm tying to find a good product at a good price.ussmileyflag


It can be a bit pricey, but as with everything else price varies upon where you are. Even with the higher cost, it has saved me money because (as they say) when applied correctly you use less product. Here's the link to the main web page, from there you can find your local dealer and get pricing from them.

http://www.magicsalt.info/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

twinbrothers;822728 said:


> so is the magic worth the price, or would you just go with 32% cal


Is it worth the price?

You have to decide that.

It is not comparable to sodium\calcium blend. It is better, much better.

IMHO, due to no fault of their own, the dealers have to charge higher prices for it which I believe to be way too high.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

how much does magic cost? we are located in northern suburb's of Chicago. have been thinking of using liquid but pricing seems all over the place. which one is the best one to use and what is the pricing?


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

snowcowboy;822518 said:


> Hi.
> Any one know anything about a Magic liquid for walks that wiil prevent snow biuld up, up to 3" and lasts for a week. Is this true? What's it called and where can I get some?


I used to laugh at the magic salt.

I finally did some side by side tests with it compared to straight salt.

What I found is:

It DOES help keep salt from freezing in the hopper. If it doesnt wash off it is a big help.
It DOES melt ice and snow faster than straight salt.
It DOES have better residual than straight salt.

It DOES NOT burn off a couple of inches of snow. It works better than straight salt but from what I have seen if you have to plow it with straight salt, you still have to plow it with magic.

With that said, it DOES work great as a pre treat. Where I dont see it "burn off" accumulated snow, it does make for a really clean pass when you plow and does really good preventing compaction.

On sidewalks with the liquid:

It DOES keep snow from compacting.
It DOES make for a really clean pass after they are shoveled.

It DOES NOT "burn off" a couple inches of snow. Or at least doesnt do it fast enough to be acceptable not to shovel.

Overall, I find the extra money worth it as it does have benefits over regular salt and those benefits are great.

I do think that some of the claims are a little exaggerated. I wont swear to it in a controlled scientific test. Just from my experience using it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks procut, that's a useful post.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;827803 said:


> Thanks procut, that's a useful post.


Why haven't I ever received a thank-you from you?

Are none of my posts useful? :realmad:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;828381 said:


> Why haven't I ever received a thank-you from you?
> 
> Are none of my posts useful? :realmad:


Define useful. Entertainment value? You're top five.

Snow removal info? Your responses are just what I would expect from a 15 year old girl birthday living on the beach. Do you realize I still have blisters from trying to handfile my cutting edge:laughing:


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks for the info that is what i thought. 
is magic the same as geomelt? i have heard $3.00 gal for magic and $1.00 for geomelt??
which one has worked better?
what has pricing been for the both?
do you need a mixing tank to keep it mixed up (chemical separation etc.)
does it really stop corrotion?
what is the best pickup truck applicator, for streets, parking lot and sidewalks??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

heman;828555 said:


> thanks for the info that is what i thought.
> is magic the same as geomelt?
> 
> Not necessarily, GeoMelt may or may not have mag chloride.
> ...


In liquid form? Pretreated salt? 

Criminy, that's a lot of questions.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I am curious though. Does anyone have experience with magic, and I mean a contractor not a dealer, that is different than what I posted?

I have heard the claims for years that it "can burn off 3 inches of snow" and things like you can practically put down the liquid and go sleep through a blizzard...haha

Im not asking this to debate magic being good or bad. I already agree its good. Im wondering if I can change anything to get even better results than I get now.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

The one thing I think I could do is use straight liquid in a much heavier application and I know that would probably "burn off" a decent amount of snow. I do notice that when I presalt and we get a couple of inches that there are holes in the snow. So I think a different application would increase my results. Maybe not quite to the full claims, but I dont think its too far fetched that a heavy application of straight liquid could burn some snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

procut1;828603 said:


> The one thing I think I could do is use straight liquid in a much heavier application and I know that would probably "burn off" a decent amount of snow. I do notice that when I presalt and we get a couple of inches that there are holes in the snow. So I think a different application would increase my results. Maybe not quite to the full claims, but I dont think its too far fetched that a heavy application of straight liquid could burn some snow.


Doesn't it get a little slick then?

I think you're right on with your statements, although I haven't used a lot of Magic. I love(d) the results, but the price is just too far out there for me. That's why I found a similar liquid for much less.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

procut1;828603 said:


> The one thing I think I could do is use straight liquid in a much heavier application and I know that would probably "burn off" a decent amount of snow. I do notice that when I presalt and we get a couple of inches that there are holes in the snow. So I think a different application would increase my results. Maybe not quite to the full claims, but I dont think its too far fetched that a heavy application of straight liquid could burn some snow.


Pre-treating with straight salt will put holes in snow too under the right conditions 
From what I have seen here in the Midwest, Magic did ok with heavy wet snow, no way in Hell it would burn off 3" though. Maybe Rockie Mountain powder, but not what we get here. The therory on Magic is your supposed to use a 1/3rd to half less, so attempting to burn off 3"snow using extra product, whats the sense ? Unless your behind the eight ball, and your trying to buy time, way to spendy IMO. Might as well just put down more straight salt, whats the difference ?
Magic works for sure, but so do alot of other things.

Who was selling Geomelt for a buck a gallon in the Chicago land area ?


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Overall if I had a LOT of acreage to cover, I would just use straight salt as I have done in the past. Now I dont do as much snow as I did before and Im doing condo complexes vs. parking lots. 

Where I used to run 2 5-7 yard trucks and put down probably 30-40 ton a storm, now I only go through maybe 6 ton. So now its worth it for me to pay the extra for the extra benefit.

My experience doesnt show where you can use significantly less salt treated than untreated. 

Ive tried it. I have run 2 identical salt dog spreaders each on half a lot. One treated, one untreated. The untreated side I ran a whole hopper. The treated side I ran 3/4.

I DID notice the difference. I did have to go back and use the rest of the hopper on the treated side.

Im sure timing has a lot to do with it. If I could have waited a couple of hours, the treated side would probably have melted down too.

We all know though, by the time you get to salting a lot, its usually crunch time and you gotta get it melted quick. The timing never seems to work out where you have a few hours before traffic hits.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

In liquid form? Pretreated salt? 
I would like to do both if at all possibe. is there a unit that can do that?

Not necessarily, GeoMelt may or may not have mag chloride
the product i was looking at is supposted to be called a super mix it has stuff in it.

i would like to use one or the other to pretreat bad intersections and stop signs as well the entry ways and such to be able to keep safe for a hour or two till crews get out there to spread salt.


----------



## snowcowboy (Oct 8, 2009)

purplebou:yow!::bluebounc:redbounce
Any one know where I can buy some Magic ice in Berkshire County Mass.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

snowcowboy;829810 said:


> purplebou:yow!::bluebounc:redbounce
> Any one know where I can buy some Magic ice in Berkshire County Mass.


Find the dealer nearest you:
http://www.magicsalt.info/Dealers - MA.htm


----------



## snowcowboy (Oct 8, 2009)

:crying: I just call a Co. in Albany NY. They want $14.16 a bag for the magic salt. I can't do it. Not when I can get Bizzard Wizzard for $4.50 a bag


----------

